# SMALLVILLE - New Season starts tonight 09/22/04 (MERGED)



## Hand of Evil (Sep 22, 2004)

*SMALLVILLE - New Season starts tonight 09/22/04*

For many of us that is...just a reminder.


----------



## MEG Hal (Sep 22, 2004)

*Smallville Season Premiere Tonight--I am all Giddy!*

Nuff' said

Can't wait

And Lois is lookin' goooooood!


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 22, 2004)

You know I was watching TV last night and saw comercials for both smallville and "The Lost". The only network program I watch regularly and the only new network program that looks interesting respectively. So, cursing murphy I checked the times both are showing at and yep sure enough, they are both on at the same time...


----------



## MEG Hal (Sep 22, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> For many of us that is...just a reminder.




Great Minds HoE...see my post I did just a smidge before you   .

So no reminder needed here--can't wait!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 22, 2004)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> You know I was watching TV last night and saw comercials for both smallville and "The Lost". The only network program I watch regularly and the only new network program that looks interesting respectively. So, cursing murphy I checked the times both are showing at and yep sure enough, they are both on at the same time...



Fortunately my DVR can record two shows at once...


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 22, 2004)

I am a bit bummed about Chloe, as she was my favorite character on the show, but I will nevertheless be tuning in tonight.  Smallville and Everwood are the only shows I'll be trying to pick up regularly this season.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 22, 2004)

You think she's dead? Doubt it.

Or perhaps you think her spotlight is being stolen by a new kid, her cousin Lois Lane?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, she's definatly hotter then Margo


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 23, 2004)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> You think she's dead? Doubt it.
> 
> Or perhaps you think her spotlight is being stolen by a new kid, her cousin Lois Lane?



I'm not sure if she's dead.  The actress is still in the credits, after all.  But considering the mystery surrounding her disappearance, dead or not, she's not likely to have many scenes for a while.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 23, 2004)

there are always flashbacks.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 23, 2004)

And that very last scene......


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 23, 2004)

Rather interesting start to the season.

Lois is damn hot!     Lana was sexy, she grew up and dang!


----------



## MEG Hal (Sep 23, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Rather interesting start to the season.
> 
> Lois is damn hot!     Lana was sexy, she grew up and dang!





Agree 100%


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 23, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Rather interesting start to the season.
> 
> Lois is damn hot!  Lana was sexy, she grew up and dang!



Guys, guys..*SPLASH*...(steam vapors rising from HOE)

I hate spoilers, especially when it comes to women stars 

*Now wait patiently to leave work and watch what the panting breath posters are talking about*


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm in the middle of watching it now.

 I believe a man just flew.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 23, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> I'm in the middle of watching it now.
> 
> I believe a man just flew.



AHHHHHHHH....just watch it in silent, or whatever you do....ahhhhhhhh 

*15 minutes left before going home*

*tick...tock....tick...tock*


----------



## Datt (Sep 23, 2004)

HoE said:
			
		

> Rather interesting start to the season.
> 
> Lois is damn hot!    Lana was sexy, she grew up and dang!
> 
> ...




I will third that!     Watch out folks this isn't your parents Lois!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 23, 2004)

Err... Lois isn't bad looking, but compared to Chloe or Lana? Not in the same ballpark.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 23, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Err... Lois isn't bad looking, but compared to Chloe or Lana? Not in the same ballpark.



My thoughts exactly.  I'm still hoping that Chloe turns out to be the "Lois Lane" Clark falls for.  Though now that she may be dead, that puts a damper on my wishful thinking.

All in all I thought it was an interesting opener.  



Spoiler



Lex now seems to be in the same boat his dad is in--namely he needs some kind of miracle drug, and fast.  They've sown the seeds for what may be a season-long story arc (the three crystal pieces that are the key to a "storehouse of knowledge,") as well as setting up the Mystery of Chloe's Death (?).  Good stuff.

I'm a bit annoyed that Lex and Lionel are still treading water, though.  They never really seem move on that plot, possibly because Lionel is such a great villain, and Lex killing him would not only be an incontrovertible turn toward evil, but it would deprive the show of Lionel's presence.

Am I the only one who didn't care about Lana's scenes at all?  I've never warmed to her character, I guess, and her scenes with her new boyfriend were more annoying than anything else.  I just wanted to get back to Kal-El and Lois.  The tattoo is interesting, if a bit contrived.  Of all the girls who might come across that bronze carving and get zapped, it just happned to be the girl Clark is infatuated with?  Uh-huh.



Anyhoo, looking forward to next week.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 23, 2004)

Lex and Lionel are just too complimentary to each ofter not to have, Lionel being the stronger character (that may be due to the actor) and the strong conflicts he creates in other characters.  

Lois character I really liked and not because the girl is hot, she made me feel she was trouble, inteligent, full of life and able to fluster a man of steel, something Chloe and Lana have lacked.  Did you notice that hair style matched Margo's, this is a trick of mental assocation.

Lana, it is always Lana, it always has to be Lana.    

Chloe: 



Spoiler



I hope she is alive and back soon, I did see her becoming Lois.



As far as relationships go, this is still a coming of age show, it is just we know who they become. 

I have to check my Superman history but 



Spoiler



BLACK Kryptonite


?  This was my biggest disappointment in the show, I so wish they would remove from every show having it in it!  

I am very much looking forward to next week!


----------



## valn (Sep 23, 2004)

Well for what it's worth, I really loved the premiere 

My favorite moment was 



Spoiler



when Kal-El started flying and chased Lex's plane. Although I saw the "What is it? A bird, a plane?" coming, I still couldn't stop laughing.



Overall a great show, but I hope they don't sink back to the whole "monster of the week" theme...

BTW, is that new actor (



Spoiler



Lana's new boyfriend


) the same one who played in Dark Angel?


----------



## Gab (Sep 23, 2004)

Did anyone catch the reference to the old Superman movies? The actress who played 



Spoiler



Christopher Reeve's assistant (can't remember his character's name), isn't she the one who played Lois in the Superman movies?

She said something like ... falling in love with him (Christopher Reeve's character) in another lifetime...


----------



## valn (Sep 23, 2004)

Gab said:
			
		

> Did anyone catch the reference to the old Superman movies? The actress who played
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes she is. I had heard about this and was hoping I would recognize her. I did and I hope we will see her again this season.

My friends and I realized something when the old Superman movies aired on TV a few weeks ago: Annette O'Toole, the actress who plays Martha Kent on SmallVille also played Lana Lang in Superman III.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 23, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> Yes she is. I had heard about this and was hoping I would recognize her. I did and I hope we will see her again this season.
> 
> My friends and I realized something when the old Superman movies aired on TV a few weeks ago: Annette O'Toole, the actress who plays Martha Kent on SmallVille also played Lana Lang in Superman III.




AND the voice of Jor-el is Terence Stamp: "Kneel before ZOD!"

I still think Margot Kidder's just there so they can do a scene with her and Christopher Reeves in some episode during sweeps...


And that new Lois....Yowza! 

-Rugger


----------



## Henry (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, the Margot Kidder moment had me laughing... _"You and Dr. Swan? Yes... In another lifetime."_ 

I think a scene with those two (Reeve and Kidder) will definitely be fun to watch.

But what the heck was up with (spoiler) 



Spoiler



that Black Kryptonite? What the HECK was that? I don't remember it in the mythology! It honestly almost acts like red kryptonite is supposed to.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 23, 2004)

Spoiler



Black kryptonite was never a part of pre-Crisis Superman cronology (current cronology has only green kryptonite). IIRC, colors were green, red, white, blue and gold.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 23, 2004)

*MY Review*



> <TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Post 1771940" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1 align=middle width=125>Klaus</TD><TD class=alt2>Black kryptonite was never a part of pre-Crisis Superman cronology (current cronology has only green kryptonite). IIRC, colors were green, red, white, blue and gold. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



That was a chicken way out, they were stuck on how to resolve it, thus the new rock.



> <TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Post 1771842" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1 align=middle width=125>Henry</TD><TD class=alt2>Yes, the Margot Kidder moment had me laughing... _"You and Dr. Swan? Yes... In another lifetime."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was BEAUTIFUL, I almost shedded tears at the reference to the past *sniff, sniff*



> <TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Post 1771818" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1 align=middle width=125>Rugger</TD><TD class=alt2>Quote:
> 
> 
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Originally Posted by *valn*
> ...



Ah, almost all the old school is there, what would be make it complete to a point, Gene Hackman, and few others. 



> <TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Post 1771706" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1 align=middle width=125>valn</TD><TD class=alt2>Well for what it's worth, I really loved the premiere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rewinded three times(VCR), just for the _'what the'_ feel to sink in...*WOW!!!!!!!!!*



> <TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR title="Post 1771598" vAlign=top><TD class=alt1 align=middle width=125>Hand of Evil</TD><TD class=alt2>Lex and Lionel are just too complimentary to each ofter not to have, Lionel being the stronger character (that may be due to the actor) and the strong conflicts he creates in other characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ok...I can't add anything else to that...wait, the wake up scene was (for Lana)....*jaw drops* 

Rating: 9.5 (could have been a 10, except for the cheap rock trick)


----------



## Mercule (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, I need a spoiler.  I forgot to rewind the VCR all the way and lost probably the last 5 minutes (if that) of the show.  The last thing I saw was 



Spoiler



the start of Lana's shower.


  I assume that there was something more than eye candy involved, so what'd I miss?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 23, 2004)

Mercule said:
			
		

> Okay, I need a spoiler.  I forgot to rewind the VCR all the way and lost probably the last 5 minutes (if that) of the show.  The last thing I saw was
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SPOILER 


Spoiler



Lana was at the church starting the rubbing of the plate to some warrior woman, she starts to notice some of the symbols match those in Clark's cave (that is what I saw) and places her hand on a wave looking one, there is a blinding light and next she wakes up in face down naked in her bed, a very rumpled and disheveled bed (take that to mean what you will), she has some artwork showing something but not sure what.  Her door is being pounded on, she crawls from the bed weak and disoriented to find her new boyfriend wondering what happen to her as they were to meet over two ago.  She keeps him out of the room and tells him she must have blacked out and to give her a few moments.  We then see her in the shower and the tatoo, which matched the symbol she touched before blacking out.



Now my thoughts:


Spoiler



She had sex with someone.  
She is the key to the next symbol if she is not the symbol.  
She has a personality inside her to direct Clark.  
Black Kyponite will be used against her in the future.


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2004)

too expensive







			
				valn said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when Kal-El started flying and chased Lex's plane. Although I saw the "What is it? A bird, a plane?" coming, I still couldn't stop laughing.



 Oh yeah, that really qualifies for 



Spoiler



the corniest line that still manages to deliver a chuckle in the episode. Though Lois' "I like nerdy guys with glasses," line comes in a _very_ close second.


----------



## Orius (Sep 23, 2004)

Gab said:
			
		

> Did anyone catch the reference to the old Superman movies? The actress who played
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Yeah, they're casting a _lot_ of people who have been in the Superman movies, with the exception of Hackman (too expensive) and Brando (dead).

  I'm just wondering how long it will be before Ned Beatty shows up in an episode.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe Ms. Taschmeicher can make an appearance as an old secretary of Lionel? 

Or Smallville High arranges a field trip to...



... Otisburg!


----------



## Ashanderai (Sep 23, 2004)

Did anyone else remember the two headed monster symbol in the cave earlier in the series that those characters in the know took to mean the possibility of the prophesy of the two brothers, one good and one evil, who would fight each other?  Everyone thought it meant Lex and Clark, but the symbol had the same body with two heads.  Now think of last nights episode - we have seen the true monster the symbol represented.


----------



## CrusaderX (Sep 24, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Maybe Ms. Taschmeicher can make an appearance as an old secretary of Lionel?
> 
> Or Smallville High arranges a field trip to...
> 
> ...




Otisburg?

OTISBURG???  

 

And for my money, this new Lois Lane is the best live version of the character ever done.  Lana and Chloe who?  Lois easily beats them both.  As she should.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 24, 2004)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Otisburg?
> 
> OTISBURG???
> 
> ...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 24, 2004)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> Nuff' said
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> And Lois is lookin' goooooood!



Okay, are you still giddy????


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, I called Supes flying, Chloe not being dead, and Lois Lane showing up.  Remains to be seen whether or not I'm right about Lana being killed off, though...


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 24, 2004)

*Chloe is not dead!*

Repeat: Miss Mack will be back!

Didn't you see the end of the episode?  Clark uses his X-ray vision on the grave, and sees... an empty box!

Fear not, Uther!  The maid is unharmed!


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Pieces:*

Here's another prediction:  The three pieces (of which Kal-El acquired one... if Clark remembers that) point to the mentioned-in-this-episode place of knowledge, which Supes will someday find in Alaska/Antarctica, and name The also-mentioned-in-this-episode Fortress of Solitude.  There he will find the Kryptonian computer-equivalent thingamabob with the personality of his Kryptonian Mother (what's her name?  Laura?) within it.

The only cure to a Father's will is a Mother's love.

Y'hafta love the way that Smallville keeps dropping "hints".  Chloe telling Clark that he looks good in blue...  Clark running around the hospital in a red... blanket...  Lois' stating that she prefers nerds in glasses...  Now where're the telephone booths, in Smallville?

I still say that Lana will be killed off, in some fashion.  Again, we'll see!

Kristen Kreuk (the actress who plays her) has been aired all over the WB as saying that she wants to play more of a vixen...  Doesn't surprise me, then, that she's been "possessed" by another personality, so that she can let the beast out...

And, of course, since she has already been infected with green kryptonite (wearing a piece around her neck throughout the first season), and has already displayed powers (becoming precognitive after the gas main blew up), she is a super-powered vessel for her warrior-maiden possesser.

Yup; she's doomed!  ;-p


----------



## MEG Hal (Sep 24, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Okay, are you still giddy????





I came down about Thursday at noon, thanks for checking   .


----------



## Viking Bastard (Sep 24, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> (current cronology has only green kryptonite).



Actually, Mark Waid re-introduced Red Kryptonite in his short JLA run. 
The origins and exact effects are a bit different, though. Red Kryptonite 
is synthetic kryptonite, originally created by Lex Luthor, but refined by 
Batman when he discovered it's side effects.


----------



## Henry (Sep 24, 2004)

I went ahead and merged the two Smallville threads.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 24, 2004)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Here's another prediction:  The three pieces (of which Kal-El acquired one... if Clark remembers that) point to the mentioned-in-this-episode place of knowledge, which Supes will someday find in Alaska/Antarctica, and name The also-mentioned-in-this-episode Fortress of Solitude.  There he will find the Kryptonian computer-equivalent thingamabob with the personality of his Kryptonian Mother (what's her name?  Laura?) within it.
> 
> The only cure to a Father's will is a Mother's love.




I'm with you on this Steverooo.  I wanna say that I read that the producers thought that they could only do a couple more seasons until Clark has to start going Superman, so they are setting it all up.  He'll have his Fortress of Solitude, he'll have the sentient memories of his birth mother to essentially say "those Kents....they did a great job raising you", and he'll become comfortable with his heritage. Wham! Superman time!

But between now and them...I'm kinda stumped. Not so sure I like these implications of Kryptonians throughout earth-history...

-Rugger


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 24, 2004)

Rugger said:
			
		

> But between now and them...I'm kinda stumped. Not so sure I like these implications of Kryptonians throughout earth-history...



At least in the movies (don't know about the comics) that was hinted at. Jor-El had mentioned that "we have been watching Earth for some time..."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 24, 2004)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> I came down about Thursday at noon, thanks for checking  .



Yeah, all that super stuff can drive ya battie (BAT signal in the background)

Oops


----------



## Filby (Sep 24, 2004)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> (what's her name?  Laura?)




That'd be Lara. Lara Lor-Van. Funny how people with "LL" initials just magically pop up around Clark...

No comment on the Fortress of Solitude idea. I'll just wait and see.

I don't think that Lana will die, mainly because she lives on in the comics (married to Pete Ross, no less). With the exception of Morgan Edge, they've yet to kill off anyone Clark knows later in life.

Oh, and I loved the episode too. Aside from the "cheap rock trick", I thought it was excellent.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 24, 2004)

*Clark can heal....*

Hey, don't forget, the lady patient who had a view of Clark's *bum*...maybe she check out the hospital after the preview .

Lois is tougher than that...


----------



## Klaus (Sep 24, 2004)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> Actually, Mark Waid re-introduced Red Kryptonite in his short JLA run.
> The origins and exact effects are a bit different, though. Red Kryptonite
> is synthetic kryptonite, originally created by Lex Luthor, but refined by
> Batman when he discovered it's side effects.



 True. And I (consciously) forgot the Krisis of Krimson Kryptonite, where Superman lost his powers due to a Mxyzptlc-created red-k.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 25, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Black kryptonite was never a part of pre-Crisis Superman cronology (current cronology has only green kryptonite). IIRC, colors were green, red, white, blue and gold.




You forgot Jewel Kryptonite (not true kryptonite since it didn't give off debilitating radiation; it allowed folks trapped in the Phantom Zone to use their mental energies to alter/affect things outside the Zone).

And there were 4 types of Green Kryptonite -- 'Regular' (neutralizes powers & causes blood poisoning), Anti-Kryptonite (causes blood poisoning in non-powered Kryptonians), X-Kryptonite (endows humans with powers similar to those of Kryptonians), and Slow Kryptonite (causes blood poisoning in normal human beings).

White Kryptonite killed non-Kryptonian plant life.

Blue Kryptonite has the same effect on Bizarros as 'Regular' Green Kryptonite has on Kryptonians.

Gold Kryptonite permanently stripped all superpowers from a Kryptonian, and prevented them from ever gaining powers in the future.

Red Kryptonite had all manner of funky effects; each piece caused a different effect on a Kryptonian, each piece would have the same effect on any Kryptonian, and each piece could only affect an individual Kryptonian once .  It has: turned Superman into a dragon, a non-powered giant, a midget, an ant-headed humanoid, a lunatic, and an amnesiac; caused him to grow incredibly long hair & beard; rendered him powerless; caused him to lose his Invulnerability along the left side of his body; split him into an Evil Superman & a Good Clark Kent; and has rendered him unable to speak/write anything but Kryptonese.  Effects lasted 24-48 hours.

Green's stayed a part of Post-_Crisis_ DC Continuity, and, as mentioned, Red was re-introduced as an artificially-created substance.  Due to events in the _Batman/Superman_ comic, there may be a lot more types of Kryptonite re-surfacing in the DC Universe....

Next week (or week after), we'll be seeing General Samuel Lane, Lois's father.  Gen. Lane is to be played by Michael Ironsides-- the same Michael Ironsides who's been doing the voice of Darkseid, Lord of Apokolips, in the _Superman_ and _Justice League_ 'toons 



			
				arnwyn said:
			
		

> At least in the movies (don't know about the comics) that was hinted at. Jor-El had mentioned that "we have been watching Earth for some time..."




Far as I can recall, in the comics (post-_Crisis_, at least), Kal-El's been the only Kryptonian to ever set foot on Earth.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 25, 2004)

Correct. Although Jor-El had studied Earth from afar (using funky kryptonian telescopes or somesuch) and specifically choose Earth because the yellow sun and lower gravity would grant Kal-El great abilities that would ensure his survival, maybe even rise to leadership. To which Lara asked if Kal-El could rule those savage, unshirted brutes and lead them to a more rational society.

John Byrne's Krypton was great (specially his World of Krypton series with Mike Mignola). Too bad they never use it for TV/movies adaptations.

Although I do like the cartoon Krypton (and the Jor-El/Brainiac connection).


----------



## RC Hagy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Hmmm...*

What I found most interesting was that Lionel had a rebuttal to most all of Lois' 'accusations', except for the last... That he was being setup.


Next week shall not arrive soon enough!


RCH


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 26, 2004)

RC Hagy said:
			
		

> What I found most interesting was that Lionel had a rebuttal to most all of Lois' 'accusations', except for the last... That he was being setup.



Yes, I liked this a lot as well.  When I saw last season's finale, I immediately assumed that Lionel was behind it.  But if Lionel _wasn't_ behind it, then somebody else wants him out of jail.  And if somebody else, who has chosen to remain unknown, wants Lionel out of jail, you have to wonder _why_.


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 26, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Yes, I liked this a lot as well.  When I saw last season's finale, I immediately assumed that Lionel was behind it.  But if Lionel _wasn't_ behind it, then somebody else wants him out of jail.  And if somebody else, who has chosen to remain unknown, wants Lionel out of jail, you have to wonder _why_.




It's Morgan Edge, I tellya!  THEY AINT DEAD 'TIL YOU'VE SEEN THE BODY ROT (and even then, an infusion of Kryptonian blood will still revive him/her/it)!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 26, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Yes, I liked this a lot as well. When I saw last season's finale, I immediately assumed that Lionel was behind it. But if Lionel _wasn't_ behind it, then somebody else wants him out of jail. And if somebody else, who has chosen to remain unknown, wants Lionel out of jail, you have to wonder _why_.



Because I'm sometimes a sneaky SOB, here's a loony idea... it was the FBI that blew up the safe house, in order to convince Lionel that Chloe was dead (because while blowing up a safe house isn't his style, arranging for a key witness against him to die certainly is). And everyone except the prosecutor is going to be very surpsised when she shows up for the trial.


----------



## Filby (Sep 26, 2004)

Hand of Vecna said:
			
		

> ... an ant-headed humanoid ...




Clark: _I keep having these dreams where I'm a TV news anchorman, or a gorilla, or have an ant's head... and I have this recurring dream where I'm just an actor on a strange television version of my life. You ever have dreams like that?_

Bruce: _Everybody has dreams like that._

J'onn: _I don't._

-- From "The Wake"

Yeah, um... just reminded me of that, is all. 

I think it's an FBI trick, too, actually. It makes pretty good sense.


----------



## Staffan (Sep 27, 2004)

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Now where're the telephone booths, in Smallville?



Well, not in Smallville per se, but (image removed).

Hmm. Apparently Kryptonsite doesn't like remote linking. Oh well, it's at http://www.kryptonsite.com/exilegallery8.htm anyway.


----------



## Steverooo (Sep 27, 2004)

Check out "Rumours" on the above web site!

The WB's Official Description (Posted 9/10)

(To summarize, since reposting isn't allowed):

Lois & Clark are investigating Chloe's "murder", when they're stopped by Geberal Sam Lane (played by Michael Ironside), Lois' father.  Both suspect that he knows more than he's telling, so get caught searching his room.  Later, Clark discovers that he has recently been in contact with Lex (of course... and we know that Lex had contacts with the FBI while getting evidence on his father, so "The FBI faked Chloe's death" looks right).  Meanwhile, Lois' jibes at Lionel cause him to suspect that "Ms. Sullivan" is alive, and send a Freak-of-the-Week assassin, whose arms can become any metal weapon, to "finish the job, this time."  Chloe, meanwhile, returns in this episode.  Rumour has it that the scene opens with "You have a visitor, Ms. Sullivan.", and the door opens, revealing a guard and Lex...



Spoiler



On another front, "strange circumstances" return Lana home, and her new beau follows, apparently becoming Smallville High's latest assistant football coach, while he and Lana keep their relationship secret (because he's employed by the school?).  Lana goes to say hello to Clark, and apparently catches him in a smooch/embrace with Lois!

In a later episode, Lois, Lana, AND Chloe all get possessed by "Witches" from the 1600s who MAY have been ancestors, and also Kryptonians!  Also, both Sam Jones III and "Whitney" (Lois' old boyfriend) return for guest appearances, either in flashbacks, or for a visit.

Also, both a "new threat" (probably magic), and a "new power" make their debut, this season...  It is almost certainly NOT Flight, however!  (Tele-/Micro-scopic Vision?)

So, we KNOW that Chloe is still alive.  No word on Morgan Edge!  We also know that there will be an episode entitled "Transference", in which Lionel Luthor, aided by an emprisoned Mathematician who helps him figure out 17% of the Kryptonian Language, trades bodies with... (wait for it!)... no, not Lex, but... CLARK KENT!  Kent, in jail, learns about the transference, while Lionel, now in Clark's body, helps Jonathan by lifting a combine!...  Thus, both learn quite a bit more about the other (but how much?)!



This also sets Lex up for... what?  Soulnapping?  Someone predicted this, last year, but I think it won't happen...  I predict that Lex will have Lionel killed, after Clark gets his body back.  One more step down the long, dark road to Super-Villian-dom.

In any case, should be an interesting season!


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 27, 2004)

According to TV Tome...

Ep 68 ("Gone", airing 9/29/2004) will feature Gen. Sam Lane.
Ep 71 ("Run," airing 10/20/2004) will feature Bart Allen (!)
Ep 73 ("Jinx," airing 11/3/2004) will feature a Mr. Mikail Mxyzptlk.....


----------



## Klaus (Sep 27, 2004)

I can't wrap my head around the decision of using Bart "Impulse/Kid Flash".

Sure, at this point Barry Allen would probably be in college (or senior high school) and have no powers, and Wally West would probably be 4 years old (and powerless). If a Flash is needed, why not go with Jay Garrick (in his 50s), already retired from being a superhero, and letting Clark know that he's not alone in this world?

Some other cameos that could be very cool:

- Female greek exchange student, seems to be the match of Clark in all respects (Diana... just Diana).
- Brown-haired, green eyed, ladies-man 19-year-old Air Force recruit, on his way to the Coast City Air Base to start training as a pilot, with an eye on becoming a test pilot someday (Harold "Hal" Jordan).
- Silent, unassuming police detective from Chicago. Always seem to show up from nowhere, and sometimes seem to know what you're thinking (Jones. John Jones).
- On a trip to Metropolis, Clark runs into a blonde lad, about his age. He's recently lost his father, a lighthouse keeper. He has been trying to find clues to his mother (Arthur Curry).
- Young blonde girl with a beautiful singing voice. But sometimes she gets too carried away and things tend to shatter on a high note (Dinah Lance, stagename "Black Canary").
- Haly Circus passes through Smallville. One of the highlights is the acrobat family The Flying Graysons, romanian immigrants. Clark meets John and Mary Grayson and has to watch their 5-year-old son, Richard. Clark tells him stories he learned from Krypton history, specially the one about a man who donned a costume to fight injustice, and called himself Nightwing.
- On a trip to Metropolis University, Clark meets brilliant physics professor Raymond Palmer, who's beginning his work on a piece of white dwarf star matter.
- A band of mobsters pass through Smallville. Clark has to contain them, but gets some help from the mobsters' former goon, "Eel" O'Brien.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 27, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Some other cameos that could be very cool:...



\

That reminds me of the one cameo I always wanted to see in the X-Files. It was to have Kyle MacLachlan just walking down the hallway past Mulder and Scully. As they walked past each other, I just wanted them to say "Hi, Coop." "Hi, Fox". that was it. Oh well.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 27, 2004)

And probably eating pie or recording memos for his assistant...

Very cool idea. While we're wishing, Fox could have mentioned his former grilfriend, Clarice Sterling...


----------



## Henry (Sep 28, 2004)

Claudio, those would be great. Too bad I'll doubt they do it. Me, I was itching for Adam to turn out to be Batman. 

Subtle cameos have always upped the fun-factor of a TV series for me - too bad they can't engage in them contractually too often.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 28, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Claudio, those would be great. Too bad I'll doubt they do it. Me, I was itching for Adam to turn out to be Batman.



There's still hope.  Perhaps Bruce will show up to learn corporate maneuvering from Lionel.


----------



## Filby (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't think I'd like to see _too_ many DC cameos on _Smallville_, but a few would be nice... (I'm still waiting for a preteen Jimmy Olsen )

Hal Jordan would be nice, but what about Abin Sur? He's Sector 2814's Green Lantern at the time, and in some Silver Age story I think it was told how he protected Kal-El's pod as it entered Earth's solar system. He's also an alien like Clark, so that could add some kind of dynamic to their interaction.

Even better than Abin Sur... Alan Scott? Or any Golden Ager, really. What if Clark and young Mister Allen have an encounter with Jay Garrick? I think the thing that keeps so many traditional super-heroes off the show is the fact that they wear colorful costumes, which apparently is a no-no as far as WB is concerned, but the original Flash didn't have that problem -- his uniform was just a shirt, jeans, boots, and that "Mercury" hat. And give the GA Green Lantern's costume slightly darker, earthier tones (blood red, burgundy, forest green), and suddenly it's not so gaudy anymore. Give Wildcat a leather jacket to wear with his mask and now he's not just some guy in tights. Know what I mean? Clark has to get the idea of wearing a costume to fight crime from somewhere.

And maybe, in the background, there could be hints that super-powered beings are making a comeback in the modern world, allowing for cameos from early Silver Age characters... Chloe might find a piece for the Wall of Weird regarding an alleged "Manhunter from Mars", or mutterings about "Captain Comet".

So... while I don't think a ton of guest appearances would be a good idea... a few more than we're getting now would be welcome.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm probably in the minority, but I really dislike how everybody is showing up to meet Clark as a kid.  Perry was bad enough; Lois is just silly.  The Flash is turning up later this season, and people want Bruce Wayne to turn up.  Once Clark leaves smallville in a couple of years time, he'll have met the entire DC universe in that one little town.

I mean... what are they all doing there?  These are characters Clark is supposed to meet in Metropolis and elsewhere.  He's going to arrive at the Daily Planet one day to apply for a job, and he'll know everyone in the building!


----------



## Henry (Sep 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I mean... what are they all doing there?  These are characters Clark is supposed to meet in Metropolis and elsewhere.  He's going to arrive at the Daily Planet one day to apply for a job, and he'll know everyone in the building!




We'll worry about that when _Metropolis_ appears on the WB. 

I don't mind them because these heroes had to start somewhere, and also because Clark doesn't have to confine himself to Smallville the entire time. Metropolis is big enough to where perhaps twice a season, Clark could travel to Metropolis and meet a another DC luminary just passing through. Understandably, they have to get special permission any time they use a non-Superman piece of continuity, but I think it's worth it, for the fans if nothing else. Getting past the continuity issue, Cameos and hidden references are just plain fun.

Anyone else remember when Pa Kent / John Schneider was driving along in the first season in his pickup truck, listening to the Ballad of Hazzard County? I was smiling for a week every time I thought about that one.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Sep 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I mean... what are they all doing there?  These are characters Clark is supposed to meet in Metropolis and elsewhere.  He's going to arrive at the Daily Planet one day to apply for a job, and he'll know everyone in the building!



I understand what you mean, and I'd never expected Lois to show up in Smallville before the rumors started coming down the pipeline.

But for some reason Bruce Wayne is different to me.  There's always been a special dynamic between the Dark Knight and the Man of Steel, and the ideological resonances between the two of them are fascinating.  I'm not particularly dying to see the Flash show up (though I don't mind that he is,) but Bruce and Clark is something I'd definitely look forward to seeing.

Also, Bruce already has solid reason for being in Smallville.  He'd be on his training journey at this point in history.  All the writers have to do is place one of his teachers in Smallville.  Easy, since it's just the kind of place a retiree might go to start his retirement.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 1, 2004)

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who didn't care about Lana's scenes at all?  I've never warmed to her character, I guess, and her scenes with her new boyfriend were more annoying than anything else.  I just wanted to get back to Kal-El and Lois.  The tattoo is interesting, if a bit contrived.  Of all the girls who might come across that bronze carving and get zapped, it just happned to be the girl Clark is infatuated with?  Uh-huh.



I didn't find them boring at all. Notice how he suddenly appeared in her life? Then notice how *he led her to that particular shrine, to that bronze*. It was _his_ suggestion that she do that particular rubbing.

There was a lot more going on in those scenes than I think you noticed.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Oct 1, 2004)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> There was a lot more going on in those scenes than I think you noticed.



Or a lot less than you think you did.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 1, 2004)

Also true. 

I was just pointing out that the guy wasn't just "random pretty boy," and that Lana hitting that particular shrine was more than just random chance.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 2, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm probably in the minority, but I really dislike how everybody is showing up to meet Clark as a kid.  Perry was bad enough; Lois is just silly.  The Flash is turning up later this season, and people want Bruce Wayne to turn up.  Once Clark leaves smallville in a couple of years time, he'll have met the entire DC universe in that one little town.
> 
> I mean... what are they all doing there?  These are characters Clark is supposed to meet in Metropolis and elsewhere.  He's going to arrive at the Daily Planet one day to apply for a job, and he'll know everyone in the building!



 I agree.  Especially Perry, who knows that these crazy things happen around Clark Kent.  He's gonna have to be a moron not to know who Superman is later.


----------



## Maxwell's Demon (Oct 4, 2004)

> I agree. Especially Perry, who knows that these crazy things happen around Clark Kent. He's gonna have to be a moron not to know who Superman is later.




True, but then the same would also have to be said about Lex.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 4, 2004)

Maxwell's Demon said:
			
		

> True, but then the same would also have to be said about Lex.




Oh without a doubt.


----------



## Henry (Oct 4, 2004)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I agree.  Especially Perry, who knows that these crazy things happen around Clark Kent.  He's gonna have to be a moron not to know who Superman is later.




Except that it was "proven" to Perry, completely and exclusively, that Clark has no special powers whatsoever, in the episode where he appeared.


----------



## Steverooo (Oct 4, 2004)

Not to mention that Perry was a lush, throughout that episode, and doubted his own eyes, by the end of it!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Oct 4, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Except that it was "proven" to Perry, completely and exclusively, that Clark has no special powers whatsoever, in the episode where he appeared.



 Ok, then how is Lex going to miss all the clues?


----------



## Ranger REG (Oct 4, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm probably in the minority, but I really dislike how everybody is showing up to meet Clark as a kid.  Perry was bad enough; Lois is just silly.  The Flash is turning up later this season, and people want Bruce Wayne to turn up.  Once Clark leaves smallville in a couple of years time, he'll have met the entire DC universe in that one little town.



While I agree with your first statement in general, there hasn't been that much flood of iconics showing up in Clark's hometown. Of the above, only the Flash (before he's Flash) sounds too farfetched. As for Lois, I've always thought of her as older since she's supposed to be an award-winning journalist before Clark got the job at The Daily Planet.

As for Bruce Wayne, there have been talk of a spin-off featuring the soon-to-be World's Greatest Detective and Dark Knight in training around the world.

OBTW, it won't be in a couple years' time. This fourth season also marks Clark's, Lana's, and Chloe's final year at Smallville High. Gawd knows what will happen after this season.


----------



## dreaded_beast (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, if I remember correctly, since the new Batman movie is coming out, the WB or whoever is in charge decided that there would be NO Bruce Wayne appearing in Smallville anytime soon.

It is my hope that they may change that after the Batman movie comes out.

As a bit of trivia, I believe that Smallville was actually suppossed to be about a young Bruce Wayne and his training as a teenager to become Batman. Instead, we have Smallville, which I love, but still would love to see a young Bruce Wayne training to become the Bat.


----------



## John Crichton (Oct 5, 2004)

dreaded_beast said:
			
		

> Well, if I remember correctly, since the new Batman movie is coming out, the WB or whoever is in charge decided that there would be NO Bruce Wayne appearing in Smallville anytime soon.
> 
> It is my hope that they may change that after the Batman movie comes out.
> 
> As a bit of trivia, I believe that Smallville was actually suppossed to be about a young Bruce Wayne and his training as a teenager to become Batman. Instead, we have Smallville, which I love, but still would love to see a young Bruce Wayne training to become the Bat.



 Smallville hasn't been associated much with Bats.  It's a supes thing.


----------



## Klaus (Oct 5, 2004)

Tarrasque W. -> What Dreaded Beast is saying is that the Smallville series originated from a proposal for a Bruce Wayne series that focused on Bruce's early years, before trotting around the globe to become the World's Greatest Detective. He'd be angry, sullen and unsure of his path in life. It'd be set in Gotham City. A two-parter episode would feature a young kid from Smallville, Kansas, who seems to pop up near trouble scenes, who disappears without a trace. Said kid was Clark Kent, and they'd never actually show him using powers (except for some feats of strength), and he'd never get along with Bruce. The two-parter would be titled "Smallville".

This proposal didn't take off, so the writer re-did it as Smallville, which got greenlit.


----------

